# Hot Golf UK?



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2013)

No It isn't a mucky golf themed website, Just an online retailer 

Has anyone dealt with this company?  They have some very reasonably priced Footjoys on offer at the moment that I'm interested in. They seem to do a lot of business via eBay.
Just thought I'd ask the question before diving in :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2013)

Their feedback on ebay seems to be very good. If your buying through ebay that does offer some protection just in case anyway.

Their website is a bit tom tit but it doesn't look like they deal through that very much, its more just showing what they do I think.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was looking at a stand bag and some spikeless adidas shoes from these this week too so would be interested if anyone has dealt with them before.  They do seem to have some great prices.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 15, 2013)

i bought a snooper range finder from them delivered special del. the next day no problem, the did exactly as advertised supply the host of extras FOC and a couple of spare batteries.
The website is a bit mashed as there seems to be several trading names all on in one place. 
So its a :thup: from me.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 15, 2013)

If its the one in Cheshire they are great. I ordered off eBay and collected as I was over in that part of the world. It was a pro shop at a nice club. The place was full of kit and the guy was a very proactive pro, very keen.


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 15, 2013)

Bought my Adidas Carry bag from them and they threw in a free adidas golf umbrella so top marks from me :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies fellas, Much appreciated, I think I'll treat myself to some new winter shoes :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2013)

Qwerty, I've just been looking at some waterproof trousers off these, it looks like the pro shop at Sutton Hall GC.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Qwerty, I've just been looking at some waterproof trousers off these, it looks like the pro shop at Sutton Hall GC.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is Stu.  I don't know the Club/Course but it looks like they've got some good offers.  
 FootJoy AQLs for Â£39.99 inc P&P ..Bargain :thup:


----------



## Brazil (Nov 15, 2013)

It is the pro shop at Sutton Hall GC, I am a member there it's a genuine shop


----------



## jpenno (Nov 15, 2013)

I am a member there and the service they offer is superb, fast delivery and will price match virtually everthing.


----------



## Ashcross40 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have bought a few things from them , they are a pro shop trading online .
I bought some new taylormade irons and a pair of adidas spikes from them recently at a great price , I would recommend them


----------



## jamielaing (Jun 3, 2015)

I bought something from there which never arrived. They were straight on the phone before I even realised. Royal mail had damaged the item and the guy dealt with it superbly. Very impressed with their customer service.


----------



## TeetoGreen (Jun 3, 2015)

Link?


----------

